# Claiming 3” draft?



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Might be off a couple


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> View attachment 47424
> Might be off a couple


Clickbait lol!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I just got rickrolled.....er skiff-rolled


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Think they meant 3'


----------

